# Clark County



## imfubar (Mar 1, 2013)

These were found at about 4-7 days old and were left to grow for 7 days (picked this morning), some tripled in size and some grew very little. A few didn't last the extra 7 days but that's just given some back. They are between 1.5 and 4.5 inches. I wanted to leave them longer but the 5 day cast is not looking good for morels this old. Nothing special, just a county update. Only looked in 1 spot and all were around a apple tree that has been producing for the last 25 years. Will have another update probably on the 11th when I get back to Ohio. Just going to let my other spots be and see how that works out. May be given more back.


----------



## ab55793 (May 1, 2013)

Is it still a good season to hunt in Clark? That's Springfield area right? I grew up there and used to hunt with my mom there but we went to one area and no luck. I wasn't sure if it was just too late or too dry.. Thanks!


----------



## imfubar (Mar 1, 2013)

@ab55793, yes Springfield area and it's still early in the season right now. Just needing some more rain so the season doesn't get shortened to much. Like I said, I've only checked one spot so far cause I live in Indiana now and it still looked a little early and figured I would just wait a till the 11th when I go back to check the rest of my spots. I can't say that plan will work out too well though without rain. In short, they are out there you just have to find them but might want to be quick cause who knows when the rains will come back


----------

